# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ortholon - Brain Mood !

## Unadrinaneretva

Zijn er hier ook mensen die Brain mood van het merk Ortholon gebruiken ?

ik ontdekte het vorig jaar omdat ik serotonine pillen zocht, en ik was er dik tevreden mee! bevat ook St Janskruid en Rhodiola Rosea!

maar zijn er hier nog meer fans ervan ?

ik garandeer jullie dat het echt helpen om je brain te mooden! te verbeteren zoals ik al de 3de dag merkte!

----------


## sietske763

st janskruid en serotinine mogen niet samen.............
heb meerdere posten van je gelezen....je bent gevaarlijk bezig hier met JOUW waarheid

----------


## Unadrinaneretva

> st janskruid en serotinine mogen niet samen.............
> heb meerdere posten van je gelezen....je bent gevaarlijk bezig hier met JOUW waarheid


o ja joh?

ik zoek gewoon kennis en info over gezondheid. waar predik ik mijn waarheid ?!?!?!

ik zie al dat het een maand geleden is al en nu pas een reactie.

----------


## sietske763

voel je je aangevallen?
wat een agressieve reactie!

----------


## heidikl

Hee unadrina,

leuk om een brainmood fan te treffen!
ja ik ben ook een superfan van Brain-mood  :Embarrassment:  Mijn serotonine opslag is vergroot en het lijkt ook blijvend. Soms koop ik dit magische potje. Mijn geest is er echt sterk en stabiel van geworden. 
Wat betreft Sietske...Zolang je geen Mao-dingen of antidepressiva slikt..is dit een heel sterk alternatief en kan het helemaal geen kwaad. Groetjes!

----------

